# WoW- muss ich mir Sorgen machen?



## Mcoonie (18. Juni 2009)

Mein Sohnemann Flo(16) spielt seit nun mehr 2 Jahren WoW.Ich mache mir jedoch langsam Sorgen; er beendet jetzt morgen die 10.Klasse der Realschule(es folgt das Berufskolleg) und er hat sehr gut abgeschnitten.Aber nichts destotrotz vernachlässigt er Kontakte zu Freunden(Freundinnen).Ich selber kenne das WoW nicht - darf nur immer die Karten kaufen. Am Familienleben nimmt er z.Zt. kaum Teil. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen oder ist es die pubertäre Phase????? Meine Sorge ist vielleicht für viele unverständlich- aber ich kenne diese Abgrenzung nicht von Flo.Bitte um Rat.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Juni 2009)

Deine Sorge ist nicht unverständlich, sondern meiner Meinung nach völlig nachvollziehbar...
WoW ist ein Spiel mit Suchtpotenzial, dass muss man ganz klar konstatieren.
Meiner Meinung sollten ihm dort Grenzen gesetzt werden, denn Freunde bzw. soziale Kontake sind wichtiger als jedes Computerspiel...
Hat er denn gar keine Freunde?

greetz


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Juni 2009)

Ich finde deine Sorge auch mehr als Berechtigt !

Ich kenne Erwachsene Leute von 34Jahren!!, die aufgrund ihrer WoW sucht ihren Job verloren haben...

Wenn er wirklich nur noch vor der Kiste hockt und es wirklich gar keinen Kontakt zu Freunden gibt, würde ich wirklich was dagegen machen!


----------



## majorguns (18. Juni 2009)

Mcoonie schrieb:


> Mein Sohnemann Flo(16) spielt seit nun mehr 2 Jahren WoW.Ich mache mir jedoch langsam Sorgen; er beendet jetzt morgen die 10.Klasse der Realschule(es folgt das Berufskolleg) und er hat sehr gut abgeschnitten.Aber nichts destotrotz vernachlässigt er Kontakte zu Freunden(Freundinnen).Ich selber kenne das WoW nicht - darf nur immer die Karten kaufen. Am Familienleben nimmt er z.Zt. kaum Teil. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen oder ist es die pubertäre Phase????? Meine Sorge ist vielleicht für viele unverständlich- aber ich kenne diese Abgrenzung nicht von Flo.Bitte um Rat.


Ich kann sie nachvollziehen, habe eine ähnliche Zeit auch hinter mir, bin jetzt selber 17 und habe gestern meinen Realschulabschluss geschafft und mach bald auch eine Ausbildung.
bei mir war es auch mal so das ich fast den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner gehangen habe und nur gespielt habe (zwar kein WOW) und meine Sozialen Kontakte ein wenig vernachlässigt habe, meine Noten in der Schule haben auch in der 8ten und 9ten Klassenstufe sehr zu wünschen übrig gelassen (Schnitt: 4,1) allerdings habe ich ab den Sommerferien 2008 wieder viel mehr mit Freunden und Verwandten unternommen und seit dem spiele ich auch nur noch gelegendlich PC, meine Noten in der Schule wurden von da an schlagartig besser (Schnitt: 2,8). 
Es kann sein das er bald wieder weniger Computer spielt und mehr mit Freunden machen wird, bei mir war die "Wende" auch so mit Anfang 17.
Was sie auf keinen Fall machen sollten ist ihm den PC abzunehmen oder ihm irgendwelche strafen deshalb zu geben, das bring überhaupt nichts, zumal er ja sogar noch gute Schulnoten hat, reden sie lieber mal mit ihm....
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## Fifadoc (18. Juni 2009)

Ja, deine Sorge ist berechtigt.

Ich habe selbst 3 Jahre lang sehr aktiv WoW gespielt. Ich habe zwar sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und gesammelt, aber das soziale Leben und vor allem mein Studium hat stark drunter gelitten.
Ich habe es selbst geschafft die reißleine zu ziehen, aber das ist nicht einfach.

WoW hat durch seine gruppendynamik ein hohes suchtpotential.

Du musst es dir so vorstellen, wie eine eigene unabhängige welt. Diese Welt ist schneller als die reale. Und im gegensatz zur realen Welt gibt es dort ein gut, dass hier nichts wert ist: Zeit!
Mit hohem zeitaufwand kann man in dieser Welt bekanntheit und ansehen erlangen. Viele belohnungen sind durch erheblichen zeitaufwand zu erreichen. Wenn man nur lange genug spielt wird der virtuelle charakter damit besser und man erhält ansehen von anderen. somit steigt man durch zeitaufwand in diesem unabhängigen sozialsystem auf.
Man darf es nicht unterschätzen, denn WoW hat ein eigenes Sozialsystem.

Ich weiss nicht so recht, was ich nun wirklich raten soll, aber es ist sicher nicht falsch, wenn du deinen sohn mal ansprichst, was er dort denn tut.
Vorallem ist es interessant an wie vielen "gruppenaktionen" er teilnimmt. Nicht selten muss man sich mit 10 oder sogar 25 leuchten verabreden um etwas als gruppe zu unternehmen.
Das macht das ganze ja zu einem solchen zeitlichen druck.

außerdem hast du, wenn du die karte kaufst, die möglichkeit auf der seite vom hersteller blizzard spielzeiten festzulegen. in einem kalender kannst du z.b. einstellen, dass dein sohn sich nur zwischen 17 und 22 uhr in das spiel einloggen kann.


----------



## Mcoonie (18. Juni 2009)

Doch, hat er schon. Aber die Kontakte nehmen stetig ab. Ich versuche ihn schon immer zu gemeinsamen Aktivitäten (schwimmen, Squash....) zu überreden, aber derzeit läuft nix.

danke für den Tip. Das werde ich gleich morgen besprechen und zur Not einsetzen. Danke!!!!


----------



## Sash (18. Juni 2009)

habs auch mal für 2j ca gespielt. aber süchtig? man muß sich selber kontrollieren können. mehr als 3-4 mal die woche hab ich nicht gespielt, nur die großen raids.. und so klappte das ganz gut. auf mehr hät ich auch nie lust gehabt..


----------



## Lexx (19. Juni 2009)

ja, du mußt dir sorgen machen,
aber keine panik, hektik, verzweiflung oder gar hilflosigkeit demonstrieren.

hmm.. als alter DIE ZEIT-Leser.. 
eigentlich bin ich (unter anderem) auch süchtig nach lesen..
als kurzlektüre DAS

wobei "sucht" ein weit gestecktes terrain ist..
kann sich auch von selbst erübrigen..

wobei in diesem alter, in dem sich verhaltensweisen, stress- und konflikt- und gewaltlösungsstrategien für das "ganze leben" manifestieren..

ich würde mich - wenn dir die zukunft deines sohnes und verantwortung gegenüber seines lebensweges wirklich am herzen liegt - tatsächlich an eine professionelle stelle wenden..

google sollte weiterhelfen..

wenn nicht, könnte ich zwar "kontakte" in österreich vermitteln,
ich denke aber die werden dir nicht viel weiterhelfen.. brd.. ?


----------



## Rally (22. Juni 2009)

Kenne genügend Leute denen WOW als Ersatz für soziale Kontakte dienen. Bist du in diesem Kreislauf drin, ist es schwer rauszukommen. Ich spiele seit 2006 und habe es aber im Griff. Mal spiele ich jeden Tag manchmal auch wochenlang gar nicht. Das sind bei mir eher Phasen. Kenne aber genügend Leute, die dieses schon nach dem Aufstehen beginnen und nur für Pflichtdinge, wie Essen, Einkaufen etc. noch aufören. In diesem Alter ist er natürlich sehr anfällig! Daher Vorsicht!


----------



## Sash (22. Juni 2009)

gabs bei wow nicht möglichkeit im acc zeiten zu verteilen wann das kind spielen darf?


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juni 2009)

Das ganze geht auch anders rum. Verbringe mit deinem Sohn doch mal mehr Zeit am Rechner, um überhaupt WOW und die Faszination deines Sohnes an dem Spiel zu verstehen. Dazu zählt auch die Technik, denn das Spiel bietet die Möglichkeit Spielzeiten zu bestimmen.

Im zweiten Schritt könntest du versuchen die Spielzeiten am Rechner zu limitieren. Dabei würde ich aber nicht den knallharte Dad raushängen lassen, sondern mit dem Sohn sprechen und eine beiderseitig versöhnliche Vereinbarung finden. Ein Belohnungssystem ist da meistens gut geeignet.

Sollte dein Sohn aggressiv reagieren und vollkommen uneinsichtig sein, solltest du strikter vorgehen. Dazu zählt z.B. das Nicht-Bezahlen von Rechnungen aller Art.


----------



## platti18 (2. Juli 2009)

ja "Elterliche Freigabe"
da solltest du was tun wow ist einfach ein suchtspiel.
ich wurde dank wow aus meiner ausbildung raus geworfen weil ich einfach fauler wurde, weil ich jeden abend bis 3 uhr gespielt habe, aber zum glück konnte ich an der endprüfung der IHK teilnehmen und bestand es. soviel glück hat sicher nicht jeder. also schnell was unternehmen


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Juli 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach solltest du ihm schon Grenzen setzen - schließlich sollte alles seine Grenze haben, nicht?


----------



## Clonemaster (6. Juli 2009)

Ich selber habe fast 3 jahre WoW gespielt. Ich wusste von anfang an das ich süchtig 
nach diesem game bin. Bei mir war es aber anders, ich hab nämlich 
mit all meinen Freunden gespielt und war deswegen nicht total isoliert in meinem Zimmer vorm
pc gefesselt. Meine Noten wurden schlechter, die Schuld geb ich jedoch nicht WoW sondern
meiner faulheit, denn wenn es nicht WoW war, dann eben ein anderes Spiel, alles besser als lernen^^
Mit dem aktuellsten AddOn ging das allerdings zu Ende, das stinkt meiner Meinung nach total
und auch alle meine Kumpels haben aufgehört. 
Wär WoW immer noch so gut wie früher würd ich wahrscheinlich immer noch spielen, aber 
ich würde gleichzeitig gewissenhafter spielen und öfters rausgehn und vorallem bisschen 
was mit der Familie unternehmen, so wie es jetzt ist 

Ohne Gewalt hätte man mich damals wohl kaum von WoW komplett weggebracht, aber es muss
ja auch nicht komplett sein, meine Eltern haben dann einfach über den Router eine 
Internetsperre nach 3stunden pro Tag eingerichtet. Für WoW ist das natürlich gar nix, aber
dann überlegt mans sich halt evtl. doch sich anders zu beschäftigen ^^


----------



## Procompsognathus (6. Juli 2009)

Noch Ja deine Sorge ist mehr als Berechtigt.WoW ist meiner Meinung nach als sucht nicht Minder Schlimm als Alkohol und Zigaretten sucht.Desweiteren denke ich manchmal,manchmal Wohlgemerkt,dass man WoW lieber ganz verbieten sollte.Die Leute sitzen nur noch vor WoW um irgendwelche bekloppten Quests zu erledigen,und geben dabei auch noch Geld aus.
Deshalb Nenne ich solche Leute auch bewusst,zurecht und ob sie es mögen/wollen oder nicht,*Suchtis*.Aber ich würde deinem Sohn Alternativen zeigen.Zum Beispiel mal mit seinen Freunden SChwimmen zu gehen,oder ins Kino,etc.Zur Not einfach mal den "Geldhahn" zudrehen,dann wird er bestimmt zur Vernunft kommen

Und jetzt Tun mir die Finger Weh weil du mich so einen Roman hast schreiben lassen

MfG Procomp


----------



## Clonemaster (6. Juli 2009)

@Procompsognatus
->Das Problem ist, man kann nicht jeden Tag schwimmen gehn, oder Kino oder irgendwas anderes.
Bei mir is es so, ich wohne auf dem Land, da gibts nicht viel zu tun, natürlich unternehm 
ich trotzdem viel mit Freunden, aber unter der Woche wenn ich von der Schule vor 1-2 Jahren
nach Hause kam, wurde halt der PC eingeschaltet und weil WoW eindeutig das beste Spiel 
zum Zeitvertreiben ist, wurde das dann auch gespielt. So konnt ich mich sozusagen virtuell mit
meinen Freunden treffen. 
Jetzt spiel ich nicht mehr WoW und sitz trotzdem genau so viel vorm PC. Der unterschied ist jetzt
"nur" das ich wieder Zeit für Mittag- und Abendessen hab. Ich kann spontan vom PC weg und 
bin nicht mehr gebunden. 
Wie gesagt würd ich einfach feste Zeiten ausmachen, wann er WoW zocken kann und wann nicht.
Komplett weghalten ist ziemlich ******* für ihn, das musst ich auch mal die ein oder andere 
Woche spüren und die restliche Zeit, wenn ihm langweilig oder so ist, dann kann er ja doch 
noch mal ins Kino gehn, irgendwann hat er halt doch keinen bock mehr auf WoW, so wie bei mir


----------

